# development-sources vs. gentoo-dev-sources

## nicfit

I've been using 2.6 since the 2.5 days (needed ALSA) and never really understood the difference between these two packages... in portage.

Anyone know?

-nicfit

----------

## John5788

one contains the gentoo patchset and the other one doesnt

----------

## HydroSan

Gentoo-dev-sources has slight latency patches so the system is more responsive while compiling. Development-sources does not.

That is the only difference.

----------

## scalded

i've never tried the non-gentoo 2.6 kernel, is there really much of a difference with the latency?

----------

## codergeek42

 *scalded wrote:*   

> i've never tried the non-gentoo 2.6 kernel, is there really much of a difference with the latency?

 I went from 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 to 2.6.7 (vanilla) and I can't notice any real latency changes.

----------

## descentr

Gentoo-dev-sources has more than just latency patches, or at least it used to. Up until gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7, I was using the LIRC and Supermount functionality provided by that patchset. It seems with the latest update, those are now gone.

----------

## LLoydBates

i also noticed that supermount is gone, it was the main reason for me to use gentoo-dev-sources.

i realy hate to mount my cdrom drive manualy.

i hope there will be a -r1 with supermount.

----------

## boris64

me, too.

additionally, bootsplash seems to be broken.

----------

## codergeek42

 *descentr wrote:*   

> Gentoo-dev-sources has more than just latency patches, or at least it used to. Up until gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7, I was using the LIRC and Supermount functionality provided by that patchset. It seems with the latest update, those are now gone.

 It had supermount   :Shocked:   Why wasn't I informed of this?   :Crying or Very sad: 

Oh well, I have "mount /mnt/cdrom0" and  "umount /mnt/cdrom0" in my E click-menu, so I really don't mind.

----------

## LLoydBates

you could have watched what patches were applyed ...

it seems that they have dropped supermount, since the development is stalled (last patch was for 2.6.3), and now support submount.

test it, it's in portage. 

However i can't even emerge it. 

looks like submount want's to be build as kernelmodul .. but instead i would like to have it as patch in the kernel.

```
[root@udo.edu /home/lloyd]$ emerge submount

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/submount-0.9 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) submount-0.9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

>>> Unpacking submount-0.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/submount-0.9/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Due to the 2.6 kernel build system, external module compilation

 * with a normal setup requires write access to //usr/src/linux

 * There are several ways to fix/prevent this.

 * Users can willingly let portage make this writable by doing

 * # config-kernel --allow-writable yes

 * However, this is considered a security risk!

 * 

 * The prefered method is to enable Gentoo's new 'koutput' method

 * for kernel modules. See the doc

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/2.6-koutput-user.xml

 * To enable this, you'll need to run

 * # config-kernel --output-dir /var/tmp/kernel-output

 * and then install a new kernel

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/submount-0.9 failed.

!!! Function kmod_make_linux_writable, Line 207, Exitcode 0

!!! Incompatible kernel setup
```

i tried 

```
config-kernel --output-dir /var/tmp/kernel-output
```

 but that doesn't solve the problem. 

however 

```
config-kernel --allow-writable yes
```

 seems to work, but it's considered a security risk!

```
[root@udo.edu /home/lloyd]$ config-kernel --allow-writable yes

 * Writing out changes to /etc/env.d/05kernel

 * Running env-update. You should run 'source /etc/profile' to update

 * your environment, or log out and in again.

[root@udo.edu /home/lloyd]$ exit

[lloyd@udo.edu ~]$ su 

Password: 

[root@udo.edu /home/lloyd]$ emerge submount

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/submount-0.9 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) submount-0.9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.7-gentoo found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

>>> Unpacking submount-0.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/submount-0.9/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Making //usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo writable by portage!!!

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/submount-0.9/work/submount-0.9/subfs-0.9 modules

make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.5-gentoo-r1/build: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.  Schluss.

make: *** [default] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/submount-0.9 failed.

!!! Function kmod_src_compile, Line 278, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)
```

looks like i have to boot the new kernel to build it as a modul .. what a surpries   :Rolling Eyes: 

i don't know what you will do, but i'll wait for a -r1 with either, submount or supermount patched into the kernel. i don't like running modules.

PS. i relay like the 

```
 * See <insert link to user doc here>
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## boris64

hi,

i can't really recommend submount.

it seems to run fine like supermount, but when you use kde,

it blocks some applications like the kde-sysguard, konqueror etc.

and fills your syslog with garbage like this (no cdrom inserted):

```
...

Jun 20 10:31:43 user submountd: mount failure, No medium found

Jun 20 10:31:43 user subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

Jun 20 10:31:43 user cdrom: open failed.

Jun 20 10:31:43 user cdrom: open failed.

Jun 20 10:31:43 user submountd: mount failure, No medium found

Jun 20 10:31:43 user subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

Jun 20 10:31:43 user subfs: submountd execution failure. Error 256

Jun 20 10:31:43 user submountd: mount failure, Block device required

Jun 20 10:31:43 user submountd: unable to determine filesystem type

Jun 20 10:31:43 user submountd: mount failure, No such device or address

...
```

and if a cd is inside my cdrom, then it rotates all the time

(this is really annoying if you don't have a quiet cdrom).

if you still want to use this little mount-helper, then there is a patch

for the love-sources, so you can use it inside your kernel instead

of building it as a module. simply ask someone in #love-sources where to get

it or use the love-sources.

----------

## LLoydBates

well, i heard there is this problem with KDE and Gnome when using an automounter.

don't know what the cause of this is, but i never experienced any problems.

... maybe because i don't use KDE or Gnome, they are too heavy. xfce4 and fluxbox (on laptop) are fine.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> i heard there is this problem with KDE and Gnome when using an automounter. 

 

sad but true  :Sad: 

but supermount works imho better in kde/gnome then submount does.

----------

## LLoydBates

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=54393

there is an attachment, supermount patch for 2.6.7

haven't tested it though, use with care

----------

## teutzz

better then submount or supermount try dbus+hal+ivman

----------

## barry

The new 2.6.7 release doesn't seem to include any performance related patches. Is it really worth using it over the vanilla kernel except for bootsplash?

----------

## LLoydBates

```
*gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7 (18 Jun 2004)

  18 Jun 2004; Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@gentoo.org>

  +gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7.ebuild:

  version bump for 2.6.7

  Removed a lot of patches from the previous kernels, feel free

  to file bugs if you object...
```

Well ... if you would fill a bugrequest concerning these patches   :Rolling Eyes: 

However, as the kernel is NOW it's not that much different than the normal vanilla kernel. 

But i thing this will probaply change in future versions. Just fill a bugrequest and maybe the patch will be included in the next version.

----------

## stillman

well, if thats the case i'll stop emerging the 2.6.7 which i just started   :Rolling Eyes: 

i can confirm that submount doesn't work fully proper in gnome, there where occassional probs in viewing the directory tree in nautilus(only cd and dvd was viewed) and the cd-symbols that automatically pop up on the desktop where doubled(for the same drive)- however, usually submount works without probs, i had this problems twice in 3 weeks...  :Wink: 

----------

## teutzz

twice in 3 weeks is more than enough, i personnaly had very many problems with automatic unmountic when using submount, and so i switched to dbus+hal+ivman   :Very Happy: 

----------

## LLoydBates

well .. supermount was an easy solution for me.

he**, i just had to compile it into the kernel and make 2 changes to /etc/fstab. nothing else to emerge/start/configure.

and since i'm not using gnome or KDE i didn't have any problems using supermount.

it was easy to set up and worked right out of the box. what do i want more?   :Wink: 

----------

